# Dog acting strange after eating an cooked bone!!!



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

My dad was home alone with my dog and told me "he dropped an cooked chicken bone in accident". Now about 6/7 hours later my dog is acting pretty wird! 

Its restless all the time, normaly its sleeping wenn im using the pc here late evening/night. What should i do? There is no emergency vet's within reach. (200ish miles to the only one in northitaly). :/ What i have done so far is giving it an loaf of white bread as i read that on yahoo answers, but im still scared.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Varkhond - sorry to hear that. Accidents do happen and unfortnuately dogs are mighty quick to snap them up.

I had ths recently with one of mine and did some research. The initial fear is the dog choking....I'm presuming this hasn't happened. Then because the bone is cooked it is dry and can splinter and become sharp either obstructing or cutting into the intestines.

I heard about the bread too although didn't know when mine stole a chicken wing

I would watch for blood in or dark stools, vomiting, constipation or straining to go or anything untoward over the next few days. If your dog is showing signs of distress tomorrow I would take him/her to the vet just to be on the safe side. I have heard that ingested bones can cause problems up to two weeks later so probably best to monitor for quite a while.

If it's any consolation my small Collie stole and ate 2 chicken carcases in her 18 year lifespan and my Great Dane has also stolen a complete chicken (still warm too). The Greyhound took about 2 seconds to magic away a chicken wing and everything was fine although I did worry heaps.

Apparently balls, stones or anything roundish in shape is more likely to obstruct the intestines because the lining contracts around it. Whereas an irregular shaped object like a bone tends to pass through as the wall lining doesn't contract to allow easy passage.

Fingers crossed it's good news


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Accidents do happen, but no dogs should ever be fed cooked bones, and chicken bones are the worse, watch out the there is not obstruction in either the throat or the gut, seek the advise of the vet the dog is showing any signs of distress.
DT


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responds! Early morning it seemed bether, but now for about 2hours it has been restless again, an behavior i havent experienced yet. Will go to the vet in 30min, hopefully she can be put at rest. (not in the bad way).

Hate seeing her like that, she also shake alot wenn lying down at my feet, its easy to see it wanna tell me something...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope everything goes ok at the vets


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi V, how did you get on at the vets?


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay! Just got home from the vet now. He found that it wasnt an problem with its stomach/ingestin** but was an problem with its tail!? Somehow it has subbited an hit or something , and im afraid it might very well be some of my fathers stupid friends whanting to teach it not jumping up on them. (very oldschool non dogfriendly friends of my dad). But it can be alot of other stuff to. An spine from the bushes that have traveled down to its tail, and maybe made an infection or maybe some old bone/tree splinters.

Tommorow i got an xray with her, hope he can fix her problem then. For now she got an injection of some painkiller liquid that i dont remember the name of.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi V

Bless her - please keep us updated as to how she is. Fingers crossed it isn't anything serious and easily cured.


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you missD will keep an update here, right now she finaly layed down after refusing to relax and standing in an corner looking really poor for hours.  
But at last she's asleep now.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw bless hope it heals soon x


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

It seems pretty bad now, and it has let out an small yelp to.. I have NEVER heard it cry before, its an toughass dog. Cant wait til tomorrow so i can help her i hope.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope she's ok Varkhond. Give her a big cuddle from me please

Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## hzrizen (Mar 2, 2009)

find anything new out??? I hope all turns out well!


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Varkhond

How is your missy - and how did you get on at the vets today?

Hope all is well.


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry for responding so late. I have been out having fun today! Because my little baby was so well today it was amazing. I went to the vet though, and he said it should be all good and might just have been an small spine in its tail, but to watch it closely for the next 1-3weeks. Being sure it don't get infected or something. (The x-ray didn't show anything at all). Thanks all for helping me out abit here on the board! 

/ atm my dog is snoring like an old man... Gonna go sleep meself i guess. (She sleep with me in the bed etc, and under the duvet). For me its more natural than having another human down under lol.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

:thumbup:I am so glad she is ok .
I was worried by your first post as you can hear some horror stories about chicken bones.
Excellent news though


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi V. 

What a relief I'm so glad you're baby's ok. Best keep an eye on her just in case the bones create havoc over the next few days though.

Great news:thumbup:


----------

